# Miracle! Removing GS and silicone from your hands



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I posted this in the Lounge on the http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/82016-you-might-frogger-if.html thread. Not everyone goes to the Lounge and I wanted to make this miracle cure available to the masses. 

To easily remove silicone and great stuff from your hands (I swear this works): 

Make bread. Seriously, that’s it. Kneading the dough cleans your hands completely. If you aren’t a bread maker or if you aren’t interested in eating silicone or GS bread, just mix flour and water and knead it for a few minutes. If you do want to try this delicious bread, be sure to add bakers yeast and sugar to the mix.  

Instructions on how to knead dough,: How to Knead Bread Dough | eHow.com



eta: My dough also has vegetable oil in it. Just in case that's the magic ingredient, thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Umm... Cool and gross, lol. I want a video proving it!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Don`t tempt her...she`ll do it.

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Edhurl said:


> Umm... Cool and gross, lol. I want a video proving it!


Hah! I am seriously not going to cover my hands in GS to prove my point.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Don`t tempt her...she`ll do it.
> 
> John


Ahahaha! So funny. I had typed out an "ok I'll do it!" post and then changed it to a "no way!" post before I saw yours.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Kris,
I hate to ask, but does this mean you don't wash up before baking?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> Kris,
> I hate to ask, but does this mean you don't wash up before baking?


LMAO!

Yes, yes, I do. However, I tend to end up with adhesives all over my hands because I'm careless and clumsy. I hadn't found a good way to get rid of it, other than letting it wear off, and, when you're hungry, well, you're hungry.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

frogface said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Yes, yes, I do. However, I tend to end up with adhesives all over my hands because I'm careless and clumsy. I hadn't found a good way to get rid of it, other than letting it wear off, and, when you're hungry, well, you're hungry.


Sooooooo......Did you eat the bread?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> Sooooooo......Did you eat the bread?


Yes and it was delicious.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> Yes and it was delicious.


I would expect nothing less my dear.

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Jeremy, is there something wrong with the fact that Kris`s baking skills and personal hygiene is the highlight of our day?

I don`t think so.

John


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I make enough of a mess using the Kitchenaid to knead dough! Hurray for fresh bread though, no matter what...extras are in it (GS, silicone, ff's... supplement powder).


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

stevenhman said:


> I make enough of a mess using the Kitchenaid to knead dough! Hurray for fresh bread though, no matter what...extras are in it (GS, silicone, ff's... supplement powder).


Steve, how about a pinch of Superpig for some color?

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok you freaks, if I don`t get this laundry done wifey`s gonna have me sleeping in the garage tonight. (again)

As always Kris, it`s been a pleasure.

John


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

stevenhman said:


> I make enough of a mess using the Kitchenaid to knead dough! Hurray for fresh bread though, no matter what...extras are in it (GS, silicone, ff's... supplement powder).


Kitchenaids are for mixing bread? I thought they were for mixing fruit fly media and shredding Sphagnum moss...


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha, I'm too lazy to make my own media - there is a garage blender for all my moss-shredding needs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok now, y'all, this was supposed to be a serious thread. 

Good news. I'm going to be using black silicone in my tree frog tank, tomorrow, AND I need more bread. I'll have show and tell for you.


----------



## ShelbyFFS (Apr 30, 2012)

eww. That sounds not good.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

i have a slightly easier fix. I have notices for the GS if you rub some lotion on your hands (a decent amount) then rub most of it off on a paper towl so that its still a bit lotiony(?) it works very well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> i have a slightly easier fix. I have notices for the GS if you rub some lotion on your hands (a decent amount) then rub most of it off on a paper towl so that its still a bit lotiony(?) it works very well.


Hah! But can you eat it afterward???


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Kris, old hairspray , generic type is a great remover of stuff on your hands. Bake a loaf for RC, call it friendship bread with special seasoningLOL!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

frogface said:


> Hah! But can you eat it afterward???


Well... I mean... I wouldn't reccomended it but what you do behind closed doors is your own thing haha


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> Ok now, y'all, this was supposed to be a serious thread.
> 
> Good news. I'm going to be using black silicone in my tree frog tank, tomorrow, AND I need more bread. I'll have show and tell for you.


I told you she`d do it.

John


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I use sandpaper


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

frogface said:


> Ok now, y'all, this was supposed to be a serious thread.
> 
> Good news. I'm going to be using black silicone in my tree frog tank, tomorrow, AND I need more bread. I'll have show and tell for you.


Just make sure you make pumpernickel so you can hide the silicone.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

problem solved


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

motydesign said:


> problem solved


Shhhhhh! Don't tell her...


----------

